# Alternative to BEnadryl?



## allismom (Nov 28, 2004)

DD broke out in hives this past weekend. We do'nt know why and it went away pretty quickly. The nurse at my pedi office said if it happens again to give her liquid benadryl.

I haven't checked that out but I did see childrens' chewables which have ASPARTAME in it.....aaaaaaauuuuuughhhhhhh

Do health food stores have a healthy version?


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

For your scenario, not that I know of. I am allergic to bee stings and the first thing they tell me to do if I don't have my epipen with is to take Benadryl. I'm not positive what the acting ingredient they need in it is but I thought it was an antihistamine. I would call and see if they had any other suggestions but more importantly find out why they broke into hives to prevent it. good luck.


----------



## Jen123 (Mar 16, 2004)

fyi : children's liquid benadryl does not contain aspartame. I believe they also have a children's benadryl that's all clear. (free from dyes and colorings).

I do not know of any herb/mineral/supplement that works as well as benadryl in an emergency. To be blunt , as much as I depend on more natural methods and spur mainstream meds , I would trust benadryl over any herb when my dd is having a food reaction.


----------



## allismom (Nov 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jen123*
fyi : children's liquid benadryl does not contain aspartame. I believe they also have a children's benadryl that's all clear. (free from dyes and colorings).

I do not know of any herb/mineral/supplement that works as well as benadryl in an emergency. To be blunt , as much as I depend on more natural methods and spur mainstream meds , I would trust benadryl over any herb when my dd is having a food reaction.

Thanks! I'll go look for the clear kind!
And yes, I suppose if this is just to have on hand in case it happens again, I can handle medicating her if only once in awhile.

They did not recommend the cream though.......said it is too hard to moniter the dosage when you use it topically.


----------



## hippiemom (Jan 7, 2002)

I get hives every now and then, and Benedryl works well for them. I take the pediatric syrup at the ped dose. If it is not an emergency, which hives alone usually are not, you could try giving a lesser dose than recommended; I was surprised at how effective the ped dose was for me.. I hear you on the aspartame, yuck, stick to the syrup! In a pinch with hives I have also used "Dimetapp", but that contains decongestant that your kid doesn't need for hives (Used it once when it was late at night and no Benedryl). I have had really awful hives a couple of times that lasted for days, and the Benedryl kept them at bay until my reaction subsided. It does work, and hopefully you only need to use it once in a while.


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

I agree to go with the Benadryl

Alfalfa is a natural antihistamine, but I only take it regularly for seasonal allergies. You could ask your pedi about it for other allergies, but I definitely go with what you know will work- especially if its a serious reaction


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

You do NOT want to mess with allergic reactions of that type.


----------



## allismom (Nov 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jen123*
fyi : children's liquid benadryl does not contain aspartame. I believe they also have a children's benadryl that's all clear. (free from dyes and colorings).



Well I went in search of some benadryl........you were right the Dye Free childrens does not have aspartame, but it does have saccharin sodium. The Grape and Cherry (not dye free) had sugar and dyes, but no saccharin.

You just can't get away from all the crap!


----------

